# algae on plants



## mikechelsie (Nov 19, 2010)

i was wondering why we are getting algae on all our plants. is there a trick to keep the algae down


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

would probably help with diagnosis to include tank specs, size , filter, lighting ect. Also the water parameters, any dosing info , time light is on , how often you feed, occupants, ect......


----------



## mikechelsie (Nov 19, 2010)

we have a 72 gallon tank with a glo t5 lights adding to 108 watts a diy co2 and a fluval 405 filter and a bubbler i also have a black sand bottom no substraight and i put in florish 5ml a week. im getting good roots and growth at the tops of plants so i dont know any advice would be great thanks


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

can you please describe the algae?

Slime like?
long (or short) Thread like?
brushy looking?
colour red, black, brown or green?

also describe the diy set up and if you use a drop checker to see if you have the right levels. Some set ups provide inconsistent levels of co2 throughout the batch length and that can be addressed through different methods. Also its common to use too little diy co2 on tanks your size.


----------



## mikechelsie (Nov 19, 2010)

Its almost like a black colour on the lower leaves and the diy co2 is the two bottle system with a difuser that stickes to the side of the tank and it goes through chambers with a bubble every two seconds i was told that it might be not enough light


----------



## mikechelsie (Nov 19, 2010)

If i could figure out how to put picks on this site then i could show you guy


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Upload the pics to photobucket or tinypic.com or some other picture host and then push the yellow button (between the link and quotation buttons) on the top of the message box.


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

what you are getting is BBA (black beard algae). It is a red algae meaning there are very few species that will even eat it. Its the bane of most set ups. The biggest lead causes are a combination of a lack of co2 and too intense lighting.

take a reading of this thread: http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/plan...lic-enemy-1-black-brush-algae-how-fight-2286/

keep in mind to not use treatment as a first resort, balance your tank until it slows in growth combined with manual removal. full tank treatments are a last resort.


----------



## mikechelsie (Nov 19, 2010)

well i added some excel and changed the photo period and im starting to get some great growth and i also uped the amount of co2 thanks everyone for the help


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

glad to hear! most don't follow up with what they've done and its at a loss to others with the same problems similar set up.


----------

